# Please guess or confirm the binding size on used board



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I think that marking is actually "5X" which probably doesn't say anything about the size.

Have the seller measure the width at the highback hinge point. If that's too narrow for your daughter's boot, you're hooped.


----------



## firstpurchase (Apr 15, 2019)

hi Donutz, thanks for the reply.

Please clarify, do you mean the seller should measure the distance I've marked in green arrow below? I thought the length marked in pink would be the concern/indicator?

When I've googled measuring bindings and sizes it hasn't provided the information I need. Once we measure and obtain a binding dimension, please advise how I might determine it's suitability to a boot/foot size? My daughter doesn't have boots yet.

Thank you!


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Theres almost no way that board is worth whatever you're paying for it, and especially not those bindings. Any specific reason you decided on it?


----------



## firstpurchase (Apr 15, 2019)

haha, thanks lab49232, does it look super crap? I guess it must do to you. This is intended as an inexpensive purchase for a beginner. I don't how old it is (that's a worry), but anyway it was cheap and she liked the look of it.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Might be some medium size pre-Union Drake bindings. Not bad bindings, but straps might break off, you can safely buy the cheapest options of new gear. 90's board with a cap construction might not be the best, but if the base is nice too, the board has a nice color and doggos. If the board cost more than shipping, I wouldn't bother.


----------



## firstpurchase (Apr 15, 2019)

Wow 90s eh! I didn't realise it was quite such a dinosaur... Thank you for your helpful comments @Rip154


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

firstpurchase said:


> Wow 90s eh! I didn't realise it was quite such a dinosaur... Thank you for your helpful comments @Rip154


Easily 90's, very very old. It's really not worth money, bindings especially. You can budget yourself $100 for a board and bindings and still get something far newer. If you're willing to go up to $200 you can get practically new budget gear that will be far better.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

firstpurchase said:


> hi Donutz, thanks for the reply.
> 
> Please clarify, do you mean the seller should measure the distance I've marked in green arrow below? I thought the length marked in pink would be the concern/indicator?
> 
> ...


I was talking about the green arrows. If the boot doesn't fit in there, you can rule them out. The pink arrows are far less definite, as almost all boots will overhang the toe of the binding. The trick is to adjust the binding position so that you get about the same amount of heel overhang and toe overhang (over the board edges). There's no way to tell if that's possible until you have the boots and the bindings in the same room as you.


----------



## firstpurchase (Apr 15, 2019)

@lab49232, @Donutz, Thank you very much for both your help. I clearly can't judge a snowboard age lol.

The other day I saw an old friend whom I first tried boarding with (some 30 years ago). He recalled that the board we hired for the day (we were on a ski trip) had fixed ski type bindings. We had no tuition or any idea what we were doing. Goofy regular wasn't even a consideration, we were different and had one board to share with skis for the day. We just clipped in and went & of course had lots of fun and falls. I tell you this as it set somewhat of my expectation about equipment needed to learn - look what I learnt on!

For the price difference, as you say it's probably worth picking up my daughter a cheap new board & bindings. I got my son a european Raven board. He loves it, and judging his ability on black slopes/off piste and jumps etc it's definitely good value. My son now rides better than me. Last trip I broke my Rome SDS Agent Rocker, I'm thinking I may pick up a Pathron board (same company as Raven).

Cheers!


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Pathron seems to know what they're doing.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

Pathron is made by Nobile - the same factory as Korua and Vimana (old Nobile).


----------



## firstpurchase (Apr 15, 2019)

@Rip154 , @Yeahti87 , Great to hear. I don't know much about them other than i thought they were a more upmarket range from Raven. It's nice to hear your approval, their prices & boards look great...(but as written above, I don't know much and I am not a very good judge! - good to hear from some experts - Cheers

This is what I might grab, again haven't researched it much, just good price and looks to my untrained eye pretty decent (& better model than my son's raven which satisfies his abilities so should be good enough for me?!): Pathron Snowboards » TT


----------

